# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Myles' Workbook

## myles

I don't have much to include in my workbook yet, but hopefully that will improve soon.

*Reality Checks:*
-"How did I get here?"
- Nose pinch
-Finger through palm

*Dream Signs:*
-None yet  :Sad: 

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Improve dream recall
- Remember to do reality checks
- Have my first lucid dream
- Learn more about lucid dreaming

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Regularly have lucid dreams

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Have never had any lucid dreams

*Current Technique:* 
-DILD
-WILD

----------

